# Go Pro mount ideas



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

I'd like to hear or see some pics of what everybody has rigged up as a go pro mount. It's that time I better get started on a rig for myself so it's ready by the warmer weather.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Painter stick (extendable) with conversion for camera mount behind seat, Hat mount, Goose neck off the front, and one for staking stick/underwater laying around.


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

Painter stick add on here
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00R82RICG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00

*Shur-Line 06570L Easy Reach Extension Pole*
Walmart for 18.99 or lowe's


----------



## coffee (Aug 18, 2014)

Good idea for a thread. Diy ideas that won't break the bank


----------



## LatinoHeat (Sep 2, 2010)

Id be interested in mounting off the side of the yak in the water so u can record the fish fighting on a clear lake


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

I use a vertical pole mounted behind my seat and my camera on a goose neck/clamp mount on that. This allows me to easy raise/lower/turn or remove the GoPro from the pole to take stills of myself holding a fish. I plan on buying another camera this Spring to mess around with some different angles.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

I have the chest mount, a hat mount, and have a couple of the snap mounts on the front and rear of the new kayak. I am probably going to get one of the extended ones as well. I have also seen mounts on the end of paddles, and I am probably going to put one on my YakAttack Anchor Pole.


----------



## lrobison24 (Nov 26, 2013)

This is kinda related kinda off topic, maybe i should have just started a new thread but I just got an ion camera for christmas and would like to start making videos, what are some of the best/ your favorite angles for fishing videos?


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> I use a vertical pole mounted behind my seat and my camera on a goose neck/clamp mount on that. This allows me to easy raise/lower/turn or remove the GoPro from the pole to take stills of myself holding a fish. I plan on buying another camera this Spring to mess around with some different angles.


What kind of pole do you use? I'm looking for some type of tall pole. Your setup sounds like some thing I'm going for.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

mcoppel said:


> Painter stick add on here
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00R82RICG?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o06_s00
> 
> *Shur-Line 06570L Easy Reach Extension Pole*
> Walmart for 18.99 or lowe's


That's awesome. Is that what you use, I assume?


----------



## mcoppel (May 21, 2011)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> That's awesome. Is that what you use, I assume?


Yeah they have 2 sizes of the poles, the cheaper one goes up about 4-5ft, the other goes out to like 8-9


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

http://www.austinkayak.com/products/20263/Action-Hat-Hat-Mount-for-GoPro.html?k=action hat

If you don't want to look like an idiot with a camera strapped to your head, this hat is excellent.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

At that price, I'd rather look like an idiot.


----------



## Huck4200 (Aug 2, 2013)

I have mine rigged on a spring clamp so it can go anywhere.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

legendaryyaj said:


> At that price, I'd rather look like an idiot.


You're right, $40 dollars for a mount that floats, distributes weight, provides sun shielding and multiple configurations for a $350 camera is outrageous.


----------



## legendaryyaj (Nov 1, 2005)

Flannel_Carp said:


> You're right, $40 dollars for a mount that floats, distributes weight, provides sun shielding and multiple configurations for a $350 camera is outrageous.


You must've created that hat the way you're butt hurt about my comment. lol!

You look like an idiot with a camera on your head regardless. Spending $40 on a hat doesn't make you look like less of an idiot.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

legendaryyaj said:


> You must've created that hat the way you're butt hurt about my comment. lol!
> 
> You look like an idiot with a camera on your head regardless. Spending $40 on a hat doesn't make you look like less of an idiot.


Butthurt? Nope just pointing out a few advantages of a product that I think was a good idea.

Welcome to the Internet bud!


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Doesn't matter now. I got rid of the go pro. I wasn't happy with the model I had.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

BuzzBait Brad said:


> Doesn't matter now. I got rid of the go pro. I wasn't happy with the model I had.


Which one was it? I've got the 4 Silver and have had issues with the audio.


----------



## BuzzBait Brad (Oct 17, 2014)

Flannel_Carp said:


> Which one was it? I've got the 4 Silver and have had issues with the audio.


I had the cheap hero 4 plus


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I always wear a hat when I fish so I dont particularly like the head strap mount. That hat is kinda dumb is my option and far too expensive for what it is. I dont like the chesty mount when fishing because you get too much of your hands in the video. This is what I go with.

http://www.amazon.com/HopCentury-Ro...&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00

Its a pretty strong clip that i clip to the bill of my hat and it can rotate 360 degree. For only $5 I find it pretty versatile.


----------

